# Yay! New BH!



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

I am so proud to announce that our GSD, "Tom," obtained his BH today. He did awesome despite not being worked too much over the past two months due to scheduling conflicts with our trainer and to the horrible weather we've had. What also makes this special is that my husband and I are both new to Schutzhund, so this was a great day. Even my husband did a great job - lol!

I hope others have similar good news to share from this weekend!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats to you!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sasha's Family (May 10, 2009)

Is She Begging For Something Now Probly A Snack or treat after that trial


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Everybody! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations!!! Lots of successes this weekend!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats to the both of you! Great work!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Big Congratulations!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Way to go! Congratulations!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Congratulations to you both







!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

to you two!


----------



## Wolfmother (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Awesome news!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Wonderful news!


----------

